# ==>189 EOI Invitations for August 2016 round <==



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

July invitation rounds are going to start and a new program year begins. This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for a 189 visa and hope to be invited in August.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:
your occupation code # and name
your EOI lodgement date
your total points

Some useful links:
189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

261313
EOI lodge 30th june 2016
total points 65
given the fact that there are too many backlogs, i m bit confused that when to expect an EOI invitation?


----------



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

ns0314 said:


> 261313
> EOI lodge 30th june 2016
> total points 65
> given the fact that there are too many backlogs, i m bit confused that when to expect an EOI invitation?



In this round they have cleared 65 pointers from April. as per this trend you should get invite in September round hopefully.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Subscribing. Like everyone really confused about the invitations. Don't know if its right to expect in the round


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

My EOI Applied date 18 Jun 2016.


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Subscribing....


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

Subscribing...
Hoping to move to 65 points on Aug 1 (employment)


----------



## arpit2016 (Jul 6, 2016)

When are the 189 August rounds?


----------



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

arpit2016 said:


> When are the 189 August rounds?


they are doing every 1st and 3rd Wednesday so should be 3rd and 17th august


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi all, I m doing ACS now meanwhile my will take English test to add 5pts to me to make it 65. 

By when I should lodge EOI to get invite.? Mine is developer programmer


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Anybody there


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

icandoit124 said:


> Hi all, I m doing ACS now meanwhile my will take English test to add 5pts to me to make it 65.
> 
> By when I should lodge EOI to get invite.? Mine is developer programmer


As soon as you get your ACS and english test result you should submit your EOI.
The sooner the better !!


----------



## singh7 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Loged EOI under 261313 with 70 points on 20 July.
Any chances of invite in next round?

Thanks


----------



## katurik (Jul 24, 2016)

software Engineer with 65 point. EOI submitted on 24th july


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

There's another thread for people waiting for the August invitation rounds: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...04882-189-eoi-invitations-aug-2016-round.html

Perhaps post here to avoid having two threads on the go.


----------



## masuttan (Jul 1, 2016)

225112, EOI submitted on 30 June 2016, 65 points


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Good luck. What code it is. I m claiming points from my wife as well. In eoi it asked me to add her English test score. Have to wait again to get her pte done and acs as well.

By this. I think I can submit eoi by end of the month  aug


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi ,

I have submitted my updated EOI on July for subclass 189. The date of effect in Skillselect site is showing for me as "*7-July-2016*". 

I have total of *65 Points*. I have applied as a *Developer Programmer* .
Based on your experience . Could you please tell how long it might take to get the invitation.


Regards
Arun


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 12th April, 2016 with 60 points(in 189) and 65 points(in 190).
Below are the details of the nominated occupation code and other dates:
Nominated Occupation - *Software Engineer (261313)*
ACS received on *07/09/2015*
Name of test - IELTS
Listening score - 8.0
Reading score - 8.5
Written score - 7.0
Speaking score - 8.0
Language ability - Proficient
EOI Date of Submission *12/04/2016*
Applied for:
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) 
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190)

I had received an invitation for 190 on 15th April, 2016 but i did not apply for the visa in that category.
Now I am waiting for the 190 invitation for the last 6 months.

Can anyone please give me a fair idea when I can expect an invitation for 190?
How far has the invitations progressed for the 60 point holders in 190 category?

Also, I would be completing 7 years of IT exp. in Dec 2016, so can I update my points to 65 in the 190 category in SkillSelect?

Thanks,
Moumita


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

Moumita said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 12th April, 2016 with 60 points(in 189) and 65 points(in 190).
> Below are the details of the nominated occupation code and other dates:
> ...


Hi there,

Sorry for the Visa codes... am actually waiting for the 189 one

I had received an invitation for 190 on 15th April, 2016 but i did not apply for the visa in that category.
Now I am waiting for the 189 invitation for the last 6 months.

Can anyone please give me a fair idea when I can expect an invitation for 189?
How far has the invitations progressed for the 60 point holders in 189 category?

Also, I would be completing 7 years of IT exp. in Dec 2016, so can I update my points to 65 in the 189 category in SkillSelect?


----------

